# Query on salary payment date



## Skyler (25 Jan 2014)

My salary is due to be paid into my account on the 27th, which is a Monday.
Normally when salary payment date falls on a Monday, the funds are available on Friday night. However, no lodgement has yet been made, yet DD's scheduled for 27th went out.
I have a payslip so I know they processed it.

PTSB telephone banking is down til tomorrow so I can't even ring them for advice.

I work for a large multinational so it's not a case of no money being there on my employers side.

Has this happened to anyone else? It's been a long month anyway, food presses are empty!


----------



## llgon (25 Jan 2014)

I heard during week that with new Sepa payments transfers including salaries that would previously have arrived in an account at midnight on the relevant day might not reach an account until some time during the business day now.  Might account for your situation as well.


----------



## TomOC (26 Jan 2014)

For me, two weeks ago a SEPA payment failed to my account. They then paid it through the normal route.  This week SEPA payment went through but a day later than normal.


----------



## gipimann (26 Jan 2014)

We've been advised as part of SEPA transition that Saturday availability of Monday lodgements will no longer be available.  Funds won't be available till the due date.


----------



## aamusername (26 Jan 2014)

What I would have a problem with here is that direct debits scheduled for the Monday seem to have gone out.  I can understand both lodgements and direct debits both being applied on the Saturday or both being applied on the Monday.  It seems unacceptable if lodgements and direct debits are being treated differently.  I wonder could the lodgement be a SEPA payment, but the direct debits might not have been converted to SEPA yet?


----------



## Skyler (26 Jan 2014)

Agh just lost a post.
Thanks for all the info. Never heard of Sepa til Saturday.
I work for a financial services company. The two DDs that came out on Friday night are for a life policy and a sickness policy, both held with my employer.
PTSB has charged me  2x €5 fees as my account has gone into overdraft.
Hopefully will be paid early tomorrow as have no diesel to get to work and need to buy food for the kids lunches. Lovely weekend!
We haven't been paid in almost 6 weeks as we always get paid early in December. If I had known about Sepa in advance, I could have transferred money from my savings account in time.
Thanks all, will update tomorrow.


----------



## llgon (26 Jan 2014)

Sorry to hear about your weekend and I  hope you get the money early tomorrow. If it's any consolation I think you should get a refund of  any fees caused by the direct debits coming out early.


----------



## Dewdropdeb (28 Jan 2014)

I'm having same trouble today. Salary due the 28th. I checked online banking last night and some direct debits had already gone through, I figured it was a glitch and it was because salary was there but not posted yet. When I logged in this morning salary was not there. I rang TSB and was told it was because of SEPA and should post today at 10:30 which is when their next posting was. I smell a rat though, because a bunch more stuff went through at 9 and still no salary. They better not try and charge me fees for direct debits that went through expecting the money to be there. It's a disgrace, they should have altered their posting times if they knew (for years now...) that this was going to happen with SEPA.


----------

